# 12g JBJ DX-Planted- PICS ADDED!



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I just put some eco-complete in, the fish seem to be doing fine


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd post this in general discussion


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

well Im taking pictures... I was gonna put them on... I just need to upload the picss...


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

As for your question about the firemouths and the shrimp - if you're planning on breeding shrimp, that definitely won't work. Even if you're planning on just keeping adult shrimp you're going to be hard pressed to convince those cichlids that the shrimp aren't food.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

thats what I figured, I thought I had seen someone doing it before, but I guess not. Thanks anyways!

For tetras, I think I have decided on bleeding heart tetras. IM not totally sure yet though.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I really like those a lot! Another one that I've seen around (recently at PetsMart) is the white tipped tetra... horrible common names... but it looks just like the bleeding heart only with a bigger dorsal, pretty white tip, and no "heart" spot. I bet a half dozen of those would be quite cozy in a 12 gal planted tank.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

thats what I thought, but would I be able to fit anything else fish wise? Its a pretty good filter...


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

BUMP

Also, If I can fit more fish... what other kinds could I put in? I was thinking a dojo loach?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Honestly, I've heard people say don't keep dojos in smaller tanks, but I have 2 in a 10g (shrimp tank, too!) and they behave nicely, don't even eat the cherries! Just give them a lot of hiding places, and preferrably a substrate they can dig into a little.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

That'd probably be it for fish, what plants do you reccomend?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neoman said:


> That'd probably be it for fish, what plants do you reccomend?


id recomend moss! i have a 10g moss tank and love it! and the shrimp will too!


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

What kind of moss? Could I use it as a foreground? I have never seen any foreground plants for sale where I live.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Try getting lots of flatter shaped rocks, and tie a little bit of java moss to them. They will (eventually) cover the rocks and possibly even look carpetish (is that a word)?

As for others, stickto smaller-leaved plants in a small tank.... I've seen rotala rotundifolia look good in 10g's before.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I finally got my camera deck back! Here are some of the pictures I took...

Adding the eco-complete









Cleared up a bit









A few days later, added some driftwood (its not staying there, but it gives the female a place to hide, she hides above it while the male stays below)









Here is the male, this is the best pic I could get of him


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looks good! as for a forground yeah you could use moss... lay some down and you could put stainless steel mesh over it and it would grow thru that or some small flat rocks or little pieces of slate....

that rock placement looks good! it waaaants moss 

- fish newb -


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Your hardscape is way too large for the tank. Get something smaller and perhaps lower to the ground. I know it can be difficult finding decent hardscape, especially for smaller tanks.

What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I know the rocks are big, but I kind of like it that way. IM taking the driftwood out soon. 

So far this project has been going down and down and down...

There is an algea outbreak, so I dont want to add plants cause it might kill them, but I cant add algea eaters cause there is a serious case of ich (One of the fish seems to have it BADLY, the other only has a few dots.... IM afraid to add a cure to the water because it usually has some type of poison in it...)

Edit: Oh yea, and the fish is a firemouth.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

first thing you need to worry about is ick. up the temp all the way to 85-90 and get a airstone or two or three in there make sure there is lots of airation in the tank then you can move to a black out for algea. and you will be all set!

also adding some salt to the water might help.

- fish newb -


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

The Ick is gone, algea is controlled to a degree. I picked up a pair of jewel cichlids and a rotalia indica, and one of th firemouths died (It stuck itself in the driftwood, and suffocated). I have some pics of the jewels. I also got a few more firemouths.... I will be taking some out ASAP cause right now the tank is overcrowded. The tank seems to be doing ok so far though.


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

Neoman said:


> The Ick is gone, algea is controlled to a degree. I picked up a pair of jewel cichlids and a rotalia indica, and one of th firemouths died (It stuck itself in the driftwood, and suffocated). I have some pics of the jewels. I also got a few more firemouths.... I will be taking some out ASAP cause right now the tank is overcrowded. The tank seems to be doing ok so far though.


Glade you got the ick and algae under control. The only thing im optimistic about is the amount of fish you have in there. Most if not all of those fish reach a length of 4-6 inches. Stick with the smaller fish i.e. tetas,danios,rasboras,guppies ect


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Blackeyes said:


> Glade you got the ick and algae under control. The only thing im optimistic about is the amount of fish you have in there. Most if not all of those fish reach a length of 4-6 inches. Stick with the smaller fish i.e. tetas,danios,rasboras,guppies ect


yeah but if he keeps only one pair he will be fine. 

remember... this is a 12g, so a pair of most dwarf chiclids will be fine. i keep a pair of german blue rams in my 10g, might get another one... not sure...

- fish newb -


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Im not keeping them in there. I bought a nice 10g oak tank, and right now the firemouths are in there (theres 3 of them) and the jewels are in the DX. I didnt realize how aggresive the jewels were. I knew they were pretty aggresive, but I didnt know that they were aggresive enough to literaly rip the fish in half. I took the firemouths out as soon as I saw the major biting. At first there was a litle fin nipping, then one died, and i ran out and got a tank. By the time I got back they had killed another one. But I still have 3 left.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

I tihnk IM gonna have to give my firemouths away. I didnt even know I had a pair, but today to my surprise I looked into my tank and behind the algae-riden walls were 200-300 off white eggs guraded by the two jewels, though they had nothing to guard. _thats _ why they were being so aggresive.. IM probably gonna need the oal tank for babys now.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neoman said:


> I tihnk IM gonna have to give my firemouths away. I didnt even know I had a pair, but today to my surprise I looked into my tank and behind the algae-riden walls were 200-300 off white eggs guraded by the two jewels, though they had nothing to guard. _thats _ why they were being so aggresive.. IM probably gonna need the oal tank for babys now.


awsome congrats on the eggs!

- fish newb -


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

IM gonna pick up some dithers probably, just feeders. I read that otherwise, thew pair will take out aggression on eachother.


----------

